# Then and Now pictures-- Show 'em!!



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Okay- lets see how far our furry kids have come!!!
Here's Otis at 8 weeks old...









And Otis at just over 6 months old...









Just a little difference!!???? hahaha 
(He's almost a month older than that 6 month picture now)


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

9 weeks








8 months


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Digit-Did the hair color change that much or is it just the picture making it look that way?? SOOOOOOOOO cute!!


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Yes her color changed. She is still changing. Just when I pinpoint what color variation she may be it goes a whole different way. Some Cairns dont get their true color for years. Puddles is following her mothers color traits. She is 4 years old now and a black brindle but at 1 and a half was same color as Puddles. Puddles has alot of dark grey coming through now. Its like a surprise every few months

Your Otis is a darling also. I love baby pictures


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Digit that is amazing- I never knew a dog could "turn colors" so much. I also love baby pictures-well,any pictures- all of 'em on here give me a big 'ol smile!!!


----------



## Rough_Collies2008 (Jan 4, 2008)

...If Otis goes missing...don't look in my dog house!! He is so beautiful. Can't believe he was 'tiny' at one point!

Digits Mama- I absolutely love your dog. 

Here is Aspen as a puppy










All grown










Riley as a puppy










and now at 6 months


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Can you believe that these 2 are the same dog?

















Aspen and Riley are beautiful also!


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

hahahaha
Roughcollie-You could probably get away with taking Otis in a few more months- he will blend right in with your horses!! haha He was only 10 pounds in that pic!!!
Digit- NO I CANNOT believe it- wow- with Otis it is just a blown up version as he grows- nothing has changed but his size...and some attitude! Thanks for showing me those and teaching me somethin' new!!


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

Cassie on the day she showed up.










Now










Cookie, shortly after we got her.










Now, our mischievous elf.


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Chrissy(thats my name,too by the way!) Perfect name- cookie - I could just eat her up!! How tiny oh my goodness SO sweet!!


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

Sugar Daddy Otis said:


> Chrissy(thats my name,too by the way!) Perfect name- cookie - I could just eat her up!! How tiny oh my goodness SO sweet!!


ROFLMAO Sweet M.A., she's got a big "devil" hiding inside. She tries to boss EVERYONE else around. Even sits on our Rottie's head and drags our black lab around by the neck. While the lab's lying down on the porch. She's like a bratty little sister.


----------



## Billiie (Jan 16, 2008)

Owen, 5 minutes old..









Then when I brought him home --11 weeks old









And now -- 3 years old


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

Shippo at 12 weeks









All Grown


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

All the dogs are soooo cute! I just love the transformation of Otis so much! I cant wait to see it with my new Dane pup. 

Is that the same puppy?! CrissyBz?! How in the world did Cookie's face get all brown? haha what cutie change.
Nessa


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

chul3l3ies1126 said:


> All the dogs are soooo cute! I just love the transformation of Otis so much! I cant wait to see it with my new Dane pup.
> 
> Nessa


Nessa- see how fast they grow? Make sure you take lots of pictures! You won't believe it until you look back at the pictures! I can't wait to see your baby when you get him! Yay!!


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

Abel when he was a tiny pup @ 9-10 weeks old. (10-15lbs)









Cain @ 9-10 weeks old (10-15 lbs)









and here they are 9 1/2 months later... (75+ lbs and still growing!)


----------



## FriendsOfZoe (Aug 7, 2007)

Well, Zoe still has more growing to do, and a lot more coat to get, but I'll gladly post anyway (what, me wanting to post Zoe pics?!).
Then/8-9 weeks:
















Now/about 10 months:


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Carsten then...
















and now








Not quite as big a change as Otis, but still pretty big considering he is only 18 weeks. LOL


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

And Oliver









and now,









I just realized I need to take more pictures of Oliver. He seems to have gotten away without having his picture taken. Yikes!


----------



## the-tenth (Jun 29, 2007)

Sandy at 9 weeks old.



Sandy 2 weeks ago. At almost 9 months.


----------



## the-tenth (Jun 29, 2007)

And here's a little growth chart I've been keeping.


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

Connor Then: 










Connor Now: 











Kaelyn Then: 










Kaelyn Now:


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

Meghan then: 









Meghan Now: 









Cuinn then: 









Cuinn Now:


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

Shalva then 









Shalva Now









Meir Then 









Meir Now


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

Emmett Then 









Emmett Now:


----------



## TollerSunny (Jan 31, 2008)

Henry ~1,5 years old (June 2004), a little picture of misery:









Henry ~4,5 years old (September 2007), in the full of life:


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Shalva your dogs are GORGEOUS!!! You don't use a dog brush often, do you??? haha- I can't even imagine how much time you spend brushing them!!


----------



## xxxlisaxxx (Oct 15, 2007)

Max at 8 weeks and then again at 5 months


----------



## the-tenth (Jun 29, 2007)

Shalva said:


> Kaelyn Now:


I love how light she is. How old is she?


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Kim then (June 07):










Kim now (Dec 07: on the right):


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

ASLAN THEN









ASLAN NOW,IM 6FT2 SO HE'S A TALL BOY









ASLAN BEING NOSEY


----------



## Max'sHuman (Oct 6, 2007)

I LOVE all these pictures. Everyone has such beautiful dogs. I can't believe how much they change from puppies. Kim sure changed a lot, she was all nose and a thin little thing and now she's a big happy dog. I also like the miserable to happy pictures of Henry, he looks like he is loving his life. And Shalva, your goldens have the most beautiful, feathery tails I have ever seen. Thank you so much for making my morning guys!


----------



## LittleMoonRabbit (Jan 7, 2008)

Bailey at 16 weeks:









Bailey at her ugly stage at 5 months:









Bailey Now:


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

LittleMoonRabbit said:


> Bailey at her ugly stage at 5 months:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awww....how can you call this ugly??? Cute, but certainly not ugly..haha


----------



## LittleMoonRabbit (Jan 7, 2008)

LOL that's what it's called in the Pom world.. the "uglies" lol. I still thought she was cute... goofy looking... kinda, gangly-teenager looking... I always said her face during that stage reminded me of a sunflower... her face itself was perfectly round, and it had all those curly tufts of hair around it, lol. My little sunflower... those were the days 

Thank you sugar daddy otis for still thinking she is cute  Your dog is one very handsome man. 

and Shalva... gorgeous, that's all I can say. Every one of them.


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

Thanks guys...... we think they are pretty special...... 

Sugar Daddy, I actually spend very little time grooming.... I dont brush often probably once every 2-3 weeks if someone gets really muddy..... The two who are spayed and neutered have that icky spay coat so I brush them more to prevent matts..... but the others are really wash and wear.... you would be surprised 


Tenth...... Kaelyn is Emmetts mother and she is just about 5 now..... she had the one litter and we are deciding if we want to spay her or have another litter.... we go back and forth.... my mentor a well respected long time golden person wants us to have another litter but we cant decide.... she needed a c-section last time so I am not sure we want to do that again.... its not fair to her...... 


Little Moon --- thanks..... we think they are pretty gorgeous but all of the pups in the pictures are beautiful.... it made my day to see them all...... just adorable.....


----------



## the-tenth (Jun 29, 2007)

Shalva said:


> Tenth...... Kaelyn is Emmetts mother and she is just about 5 now..... she had the one litter and we are deciding if we want to spay her or have another litter.... we go back and forth.... my mentor a well respected long time golden person wants us to have another litter but we cant decide.... she needed a c-section last time so I am not sure we want to do that again.... its not fair to her......


Was she pretty much always that light? Daisy was almost white when she was a pup. Then she got more of the typical Golden color. She just turned 4 last month, and she's getting *a lot* lighter again.


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

the-tenth said:


> Was she pretty much always that light? Daisy was almost white when she was a pup. Then she got more of the typical Golden color. She just turned 4 last month, and she's getting *a lot* lighter again.


Generally goldens become the color of their ears..... when kaelyn was little she was basically a cream..... this is Kaelyn at 5 mos. and you can see she had very little color in her body...... but her ears are darker...... 









this is kaelyn again
she is still very light overall but has darker (relatively speaking) around her back and ears... she is still very light... we expect emmett to have her coloring..... 

she is about 18 mos in this shot..... 









Kaelyns paretns are both Imports from the UK her sire has no color and is totally cream.... her mother has some color but is still lighter than most american style goldens.


----------



## Equestiana (Aug 8, 2007)

Ziggy as a pup









Now 1.5yrs










Abby as a pup









Abby now


----------



## patrickandduncan'smom (Aug 6, 2007)

Duncan then (about 3 months?)








Duncan now (8 1/2 yrs)









Patrick then (6wks)








Patrick now (1 1/2 yrs)


----------



## doxies13isenough (Nov 12, 2007)

Belle 12 weeks old








Belle now


----------



## doxies13isenough (Nov 12, 2007)

Hershee and Rosie about 4 wks old








Rosie now








Hershee now


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

doxies13isenough said:


> Belle 12 weeks old
> 
> 
> 
> ...


stop stop you are killin me here.......


----------



## FriendsOfZoe (Aug 7, 2007)

doxies13isenough said:


> Belle 12 weeks old


Okay...first, I have to say, I am NOT at ALL a doxie person...just never liked them, don't know why.
Second, that has got to be pretty much the cutest little puppy I have ever seen in my entire life. Look at that little face! And that little coat! I'm in love!


----------



## 4dogs3cats (Dec 21, 2007)

Kody- 7 weeks









Kody- 1 year and 6 months











Chance- 8 weeks









Chance- One year on Feb 10th!


----------



## 4dogs3cats (Dec 21, 2007)

Moose- I'm gonna take a guess at about 3 months (first puppy picture of him on here!)









Moose- 2 1/2 yrs









Bailey was almost one when I got her- but she was tiny at just 12 lbs.









Bailey now, at 4 years, and a lot of treats and naps later!


----------



## scintillady (Dec 13, 2007)

I have never had a puppy. Susie was 9 when I got her, and Ruby was 8. Susie was starved when I adopted her, so her pictures would have been a dramatic "then and now". Unfortunately I didn't get a camera until about 2 months before I had to have her put down 2 years later, so no comparison. I wish so much now that I had gotten a camera earlier. I have so many pictures of Ruby, and hardly any of Susie, although she was my first love (canine-wise). Ruby has gained about 10 needed pounds since I got her, but it's not noticeable enough to post. Maybe when I retire someday I will rescue a puppy, and then I will have some then and now pictures.


----------



## mastiffmama27 (Nov 18, 2007)

Mama 9/28/07


















1/24/08


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

What you've done with Mama is wonderful MM27


----------



## mastiffmama27 (Nov 18, 2007)

Thanks. I can't help but take every chance to show her off lol. I'm so proud of her!


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

mastiffmama27 said:


> Thanks. I can't help but take every chance to show her off lol. I'm so proud of her!


You should be proud of yourself- WOW! I would want to show her off too! What a difference a few months makes- I knew her story but haven't seen pics! Great Job in saving her!


----------



## Puppy_love_122 (Jul 20, 2007)

Shadow puppy:








Shadow 9 yrs old:









Belle Puppy:








Belle 8 yrs old:


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Snoopy (9 weeks old)


















Now (8 months)


----------



## crazydays (Jul 24, 2007)

I have absolutely loved this thread!! It is like getting to know you all over. I find I am loving the large breeds-who knows maybe the next will come from the shelter!!
Here is Rio at 8 weeks and 9 months 


























I have to retreive pup pictures of my standard schnauzer-later


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Crazydays- Rio is adorable!!! My 3 year old daughter said "thats a pudgy puppy He's so cute!" haha- I guess she likes this thread as much as you and I do! His nose is such a great color!! Love 'em!

Love eyeryone's pictures- I can't believe that some of these are the same dog!


----------



## PhotoMom (Feb 2, 2008)

Here is Broch at 7 weeks. I think he was around 14 lbs (and those are my daughters):










And this is Broch at close to 7 months. 95lbs. 










Amber


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Wow Amber- you have a HUGE difference there, too! I would love to see Brochs face!! When is his birthday- do you know? My Otis was born July 3rd- 7 months tomorrow!! They grow so fast....


----------



## PhotoMom (Feb 2, 2008)

Sugar Daddy Otis said:


> Wow Amber- you have a HUGE difference there, too! I would love to see Brochs face!! When is his birthday- do you know? My Otis was born July 3rd- 7 months tomorrow!! They grow so fast....


I cant remember his exact bday at the moment o) but he was 7 months old this past Monday. I just put up some pictures of all four of my babys in this forum  There is one of Broch's face 

Amber


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Amber-Just saw them- So Cute Thank you!


----------



## crazydays (Jul 24, 2007)

Sugar Daddy- thanks for your comments about puppy Rio- she really was chubby and the largest of the litter of 5 girls! Otis is awesome! He really is amazing for sure. Broch- wow he is huge. Both of your dogs combined could sure eat alot of kibble per week!!!!!!!!! Love them.


----------



## AkiraleShiba (Dec 9, 2007)

Filou at 2 months




Our big Filou at about 1 yr


----------



## PhotoMom (Feb 2, 2008)

This is a cute thread  I am enjoying all the pictures!! 

Amber


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Seems like we did one of these before? Here is my updated ones, still have some to work on too. 









He is almost 8 months old now. Last time I weighed him 3 weeks ago he was 48 and half pounds. 









She is almost 7 months old and 50lbs but I need to weigh her again.









She is now 6 months old and almost 30lbs.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Spicy, yes we did do this awhile ago but that topic is so huge and has so many pics its hard for us dial up people to keep up with it.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Durbkat, ok I wasn't for sure because I think I've done it on a few forums but thought this was one of them. I think Its good to do them every once in awhile since some of us have growing pups and need to do updates. Geez I couldn't live with dial up, I think the 1+mg now is slow.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

It really sucks with dial up, my mom is always complaining about not being able to use the phone so I say "if you paid $3 more you can get DSL and you can use the phone and I wouldn't be on the computer so much because most of my time spent is waiting for something to load or download." lol


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

First..... gotta say I love this thread! Your dogs are all soooo cute! What amazing transformations. And since I'm relatively new here I haven't seen it before so I'm glad SugarDaddyOtis started another one. 

Okay, here's me and Charlie on his first day home (12 weeks, about 9 lb.). Sorry it's blurry!









About 2 1/2 months old









And two weeks ago (5 months and 19 lb.)


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Alright I know I already posted pics on here, but I took this second pic yesterday to show how much Kim's really grown. Keep in mind she's about 12 lbs in the first pic, was was supposed to max out around 25-30 (so we were told). Note the relative position of the TP holder and the folded rug...

Oh, and Kim's ticked I keep posting post-bath pics...she thinks they aren't very complimentary.


June:









Yesterday:


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

Shaina, what an awesome comparison of Kim!! She has grown into her ears. And even the towel looks smaller! I forget, how old is she now?

And BTW, I think you need to buy more toilet paper....


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

MyCharlie said:


> And BTW, I think you need to buy more toilet paper....


Ha Ha- I was going to say the same thing!!! You were almost out in June and you ARE out today!! Ha Ha


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Shaina kim is a very goodlooking dog.By the way yanks sorry to go off topic but whats dial up?


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Pooch- internet that you use phone line to connect to- you cannot talk on the phone and be on internet at the same time. It is super-slow and is a Real pain in the butt!


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

LOL.got that here cant think what its called though.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Sugar Daddy Otis said:


> Ha Ha- I was going to say the same thing!!! You were almost out in June and you ARE out today!! Ha Ha


LOL Excellent observation! LOL


----------



## SMoore (Nov 9, 2007)

THEN . . .











And now....


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

MyCharlie said:


> Shaina, what an awesome comparison of Kim!! She has grown into her ears. And even the towel looks smaller! I forget, how old is she now?


Yeah, you can't tell in the pic but she even managed to grow into her tail...never thought that would happen lol. It's a different towel (more green), but they are the same size. She was about 3 months old in the first pic, and is about 10 months old (now) in the second.



MyCharlie said:


> And BTW, I think you need to buy more toilet paper....





Sugar Daddy Otis said:


> Ha Ha- I was going to say the same thing!!! You were almost out in June and you ARE out today!! Ha Ha





Inga said:


> LOL Excellent observation! LOL


We're not out yet, can't you see that tiny bit of paper hanging off the roll? We gotta save money for dog food somehow...we gotta make that roll last after graduation 

Now accepting TP roll donations (unused, please)


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

Aww, love the two sharing the bed, SMoore.



Shaina said:


> We're not out yet, can't you see that tiny bit of paper hanging off the roll? We gotta save money for dog food somehow...we gotta make that roll last after graduation
> 
> Now accepting TP roll donations (unused, please)



ROFLMFAOX2 Thank you thank you thank you. Yet another day, and DF has supplied my daily dose of humor. Who needs joke of the day when you have DF

Now, on a serious note, we have the commercial size, would you like us to ship them airmail or surface?


----------



## Rochka (Feb 4, 2008)

Lana at 7 weeks:









Lana at 14 months:


----------



## 4dogs3cats (Dec 21, 2007)

SMoore said:


> THEN . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I just love Pandora. Looks just like Chance did when he was younger. Does Pandora jump a lot? Chance is like a kangaroo, he can be standing still and jump up to my waist with all 4 feet, its crazy!


----------



## SMoore (Nov 9, 2007)

She still has a bad habit now and then of jumping when she's excited to see someone. We're slowly trying to break that habit by ignoring her.

My friends happen to think it's cute so they arent helping the training any. lol

Let's see how much they like it in about 6 more months.


----------



## crazydays (Jul 24, 2007)

Very enjoyable- Charlie- what can I say about schnauzer perfection???In love!
Kim- love this dog! Has really grown up! Pandora-gorgeous and love the head tilt! Lana- very beautiful dog!!
KEEP THEM COMING


----------



## Rupert's Mom (Jan 31, 2008)

My Rupert at 2 months
















And now at 8 months


----------



## 4dogs3cats (Dec 21, 2007)

Chance is going to be a year on Sunday and it is a bit much. We have worked on it a lot. But he just has springs on his feet! Hes my little tigger!


----------



## LMH (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's Baby Kameha's first night home..


----------



## AkiraleShiba (Dec 9, 2007)

LMH said:


>


Lol did you censor him ? Explicit doggy pictures


----------



## LMH (Jan 2, 2008)

AkiraleShiba said:


> Lol did you censor him ? Explicit doggy pictures


LOL! you are funny. I don't post privates of dogs under 1 yr old. haha. It was the flash.


----------



## AkiraleShiba (Dec 9, 2007)

LMH said:


> LOL! you are funny. I don't post privates of dogs under 1 yr old. haha. It was the flash.


 I could not help my self but Kameha is so sweet and cute on the pictures


----------



## BriMac35 (Nov 17, 2006)

Then









Now


----------

